# Can u guys point out what is wrong



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Need to work on:
- bow hand - the knuckles should be at about 45 degrees
- stance - feet seem a little close together
- stance - you are leaning back badly. This is not good for balance and it's a symptom of a DL that's too long
- head position - you are leaning your head down to the string. Best balance is with your head erect and balanced over center of body mass

Your execution and follow through look pretty good and this can cover up a lot of imperfect form.

How is your shooting? Are you holding steady and able to separate execution and aiming? Any problems with sinking pin or drive by shooting?

Allen


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

That is another problem I have holding steady and execution and my pin does seem to sink sometimes


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

At 30 after ur advice


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

When you shoot I see your draw arm shoulder drop. Try keeping it down while you draw. Level your shoulders and it looks like your bow arm could be extended a little more.


----------

